# New Departure SM dates of manufacture



## Wcben (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone know the approximate date range that the New Departure SM were made?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 12, 2012)

This a good question.  Did no one answer because this has been covered before?
I believe this was more around the years spanning the same time as model C???  Anyone ?
What was the front hub model that was correct wheelset build with a model A hub?


----------



## Wcben (Jul 12, 2012)

I did a search before I posted the question, I guess nobody wants to say.... Thanks for affirming that at least it's a decent question!


----------



## Waterland (Jul 12, 2012)

I have an early 30's girl's schwinn that has a model c rear hub with a model sm front hub, so i would agree with the assessment that they were both made around the same time.  I think the model c ceased production in in1933(?) so late 20's to early 30's is a good time frame estimate.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 12, 2012)

This is the first advertisement I could find in Boy Life magazine of a N.D. Model "C" from 1927.




This is the first add for the Model "D" from Dec 1933.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 12, 2012)

Very helpful, now to just find the latest possible model A ad.  Then we have an idea of the model A to C transition year. I love these "Hubs for dummies" threads .  Thanks


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a 1928 Mead with Mod A rear 1/2 in pitch


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 15, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> I have a 1928 Mead with Mod A rear 1/2 in pitch




My 1927 Ranger has an original Model C ND that looks original.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 15, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> My 1927 Ranger has an original Model C ND that looks original.




Cool, this is likely the transition time frame from the A to C, the Mod A on my bike is also original to the bike.
All nickle including the nuts and washers.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 15, 2012)

So then mid to late 20's the Model C started to show up. Perfect guys, good info.

Anyone else have any pieces to the puzzle?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 26, 2012)

Nick-theCut said:


> So then mid to late 20's the Model C started to show up. Perfect guys, good info.
> 
> Anyone else have any pieces to the puzzle?




Diggin into Sears catalogs, Spring/Summer 1927 accessories shows the mod A rear and a tapered front hub. The 28/29 Fall Winter is showing the Mod C rear.

I recently got a front hub on a 28" wheel with a Nickle Plated ND mod MX front hub, does anybody know the dates these hubs were used? It has a tapered hour glass shape.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 27, 2012)

I found this online



 '27-'28
One year earlier, and advertised as the improved hub.  I think are work is done on this question


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice work hub master Nick, I really dig the perioid literature
The original question on the SM front hub is probably the same time frame also. But what about the  "MX" ???


----------

